# Gold orb weaver care sheet wanted



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

hi i am looking for a care sheet for the gold orb weaver if anyone can help thanks


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

the one that spins golden silk?

if thats the one you mean, all i can say is; you're going to need a big enclosure. the adult females spin webs about 2 foot across.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> the one that spins golden silk?
> 
> if thats the one you mean, all i can say is; you're going to need a big enclosure. the adult females spin webs about 2 foot across.


meh that's not THAT big, would be worth it to have one.:lol2:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

People generally keep them in the house (not in a tank) because they are harmless and are unlikely to move once their web is made. Then you just throw crix or anything else into the web. Its a nice idea but they are huge and would I feel uncomfortable having it free roaming in the house! :lol2:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> the one that spins golden silk?
> 
> if thats the one you mean, all i can say is; you're going to need a big enclosure. the adult females spin webs about 2 foot across.


The adult female spins like a 6 foot web i thought?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> The adult female spins like a 6 foot web i thought?


i was under the impression their roughly 1m(so like a little over 3ft) in diameter but I guess it just depends the space between two trees or something, I suppose as big as you want?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> i was under the impression their roughly 1m(so like a little over 3ft) in diameter but I guess it just depends the space between two trees or something, I suppose as big as you want?


Yeah, that would make sense, i suppose there is no set size! lol. I don't think it would be fair to keep one in a tank though, unless it was huge.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> Yeah, that would make sense, i suppose there is no set size! lol. I don't think it would be fair to keep one in a tank though, unless it was huge.


thing is you wouldn't know what it would connect it's web to. I think I'd put it in say a spare room away from the door and leave it for a week then go see what it did done with the place.:no1:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

well the biggest i've seen a web from one was about 3 feet, maybe 3.5, this was in the wild in ecuador (and right across the bloodey pathway)

beautiful spiders though, just don't walk into the web  its insanely strong silk


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome! I wish I had a house big enough for a free-range one of those.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

they are pretty cool, and if the web wasn't pretty enough, the spiders are amazing

gots some pics of one somewhere at home


----------

